# MH size for wild camping



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

We are actively looking to buy our first motorhome, and intend to to use a mixture of paid sites/wild camping/stopovers. 

After viewing some MHs around the 6m mark, we have now seen a couple at around 7.5m which we are very interested in. I know there is probably a very obvious answer to this, but can I call on your practical experiences as to whether the larger vehicles would limit wild camping opportunities.

Thank you in anticipation, and I feel several more questions coming on as we home in on our purchase.

Kind regards.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I would say probably the smaller the van the easier it will be to find a spot. My van's 7 & a bit metres & I've had no problems so far finding places to "park". My 644's remarkably capable off road provided you take your time 8) 

D.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No probs with my 8.2 metre one.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Wouldn't worry about it, we wild camp in a 7.3 metre van and find it no different in that respect than our previous smaller van. Only thing we find can be a bit more difficult is parking in car parks where you absolutely need two spaces and enough room to swing out in the bigger van.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We wild camp with our 8.7m motorhome without any problem. We often do it with a car on tow as well. Don't think size matters to much in relation to the wild camping, just bigger you get the more thought you have to give to your route and space to park.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you all. Gives me some reassurance that we can have the freedom we want.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I would say without a doubt that a 6m van (especially a panel van) will massively increase your changes of being able to Wild Camp. I say that with over 300 days of Wild Camping under our belt! Because you can fit into a regular sized parking space you can park right in city centers - even in capital cities. You don't have to inconvenience others or take up two spaces, just slot in wherever the mood takes you!

That's not to say that the bigger vans can't find somewhere to park, but certainly a 6m van will open up a few more doors unless you can throw the extra length off the back somewhere if the situation allows.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Have been on the road for the past 18 months in 8mtr van wild camping is easy you just need to think and look round before you commit to going in to an area


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having been roaming round Europe for four years in an 8.5m van I can say that we have never had any great problems, Alan.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

doesnt anyone find when they do park in a car park when they return cars have parked too close and there is nt the room to swing round to get out of the space ? i had this in a 6m panel van that we hired, i started to park on the skew so i could get out when we returned !!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

peaky said:


> doesnt anyone find when they do park in a car park when they return cars have parked too close and there is nt the room to swing round to get out of the space ? i had this in a 6m panel van that we hired, i started to park on the skew so i could get out when we returned !!


Nope, never! If you can get out in a car, you'll be able to get out in a 6m PVC regardless of how tight it "looks". I find a 6m Ducato easier to manover then a car in all honesty...


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

after 20 years with varius vans (9 mt at presant) rarley had problems 8) 8) 8)


----------



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

after 20 years with varius vans (9 mt at presant) rarley had problems 8) 8) 8)


----------



## SamAhab (Aug 23, 2011)

Me too. 8.4 metres, mostly wild camping. I have a small car in tow (which is also useful as a scout car for investigating what's at the end of a narrow lane before committing the big vehicle to it for the night! I've found some wonderful wild spots in France (for overnighting) this way.

You'll also appreciate the greater living space than with a small van.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For the OP

I am sure your original Question was related to the size of MH for parking.

As most have said that is not a big problem.

The other side of the coin is that with a circa 7m MH you will have the following:-

Bigger fresh and waste water tanks.

Almost certainly 2X Batteries

Maybe a garage for m/bike or cycles to get to city centres.

More storage for food, winter/summer clothes

These factors mean that you can last a lot longer independently before searching for replenishment.

Geoff


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

what if the row in front is close , so when you pull out of the space you cant swing out ??does this make sense ?? so as im turning out the van is nt clear of the space but is close to the row in front of me , i had to shuffle the van to get out, or is it just me ??


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

peaky said:


> what if the row in front is close , so when you pull out of the space you cant swing out ??does this make sense ?? so as im turning out the van is nt clear of the space but is close to the row in front of me , i had to shuffle the van to get out, or is it just me ??


There is very little overhang on the rear of a 6m X250 Ducato coupled with a good full lock and wheels placed fairly close to the nose seems to make it pretty easy. We wilded in a lot of city / town centre car parks (deffo a no go for the 7/8 metre crew!) and never had an issue.

But I suspect there might be a scenario where it might not be possible. I've got photos of the van in some pretty tight spots, but never an issue really.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

the small van is only a bonus if your going to stealth camp but then you could always cam up a bigger van .
mines 6.5mtrs not really had any problems apart from the swing of the hangover at the rear if we're tight but all van's are a compromise just gotta go with what you!!! feel you need,
we were looking at a big concorde in portugal that someone had come back from morocco with and he said every time he got a van sorted his missus would say but of course i cant manage without an onboard so and so ended up with w/machine and toad started off looking at panel vans,


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> The other side of the coin is that with a circa 7m MH you will have the following:-
> 
> Bigger fresh and waste water tanks.
> 
> ...


I have all that Geoff, and mine is only 5.99mtrs long and fits in standard parking slots. :wink:

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete 

Mine was a generalised comment about the possible advantages of a larger MH.

Bet you could not get into Heathrow Terminal 1 parking space - we could hardly get our VW Caravelles (Transporters) in there. They had sliding doors and no steps)

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Bet you could not get into Heathrow Terminal 1 parking space - we could hardly get our VW Caravelles (Transporters) in there. They had sliding doors and no steps)
> 
> Geoff


If there are no height barriers then i'd certainly give it a go :lol:

Pete


----------



## missmagoo (Jun 16, 2012)

*wildcamping*

We have just purchased our e695 7+ & we have had no problems whatsoever nothing &we sent all over the lakes & Scotland


----------



## missmagoo (Jun 16, 2012)

*wildcamping*

We have just purchased our e695 7+ & we have had no problems whatsoever nothing &we sent all over the lakes & Scotland


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I leave the thread alone for a couple of days, and look what happens! Didn't realise I'd spark such (healthy) debate. 

Anyway, all your responses have given me a much better context, and, more importantly, the confidence to venture forth. Now, all I need to do is get the motorhome and get used to driving the thing.

Thank you all for taking the time to respond; it is reassuring to know what a wealth of knowledge is out there. I'm afraid though, that it means I'll be back again soon with further challenges for you. Thanks again.

David


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

The ability to carry extra water and store more extra grey waste is a very important factor as already mentioned.

Also is the ability to carry and store an extra one or even two more toilet cassettes.

Good payloads become important to enable this which is another important factor.

Your unit needs to be set up with extra leisure battery(s), possibly solar panel or even generator. This again reflects the need for good payload.

I don't think that the fact you take up one or two parking spaces in a car park is relevant to your original question as that is a different issue since parking in car parks or layby's isn't really " wild camping". If you are going to do car parks you may as well do industrial units where you will have megga space.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Topefisher said:


> The ability to carry extra water and store more extra grey waste is a very important factor as already mentioned.
> 
> Also is the ability to carry and store an extra one or even two more toilet cassettes.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention the extra toilet cassette(s) - we carry one and, with remembering to use cafe/supermarket facilities before returning to the MH, enables us to go for a week plus without needing to find emptying point.

I think the posts about Car Park spaces were more in connection with shopping/town centre visiting than 'overnighting'. For those occasions "Pay and Display" along roads where there are no 'bay' markings are useful, but also we often park outside the restricted parking area and use the bicycles.

'Horses for courses' or 'Bikes for Bottoms' :roll:

Geoff


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

No Overnight Parking signs to be removed.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-19672972


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You adapt to what you are driving?

Our outfit is 12m long (Discovery + trailer) and being a turntable 6-wheel trailer it isn't easily turned or moved in a limited space, but you can always find 'something', it's just a case of looking at places that will accomodate what you are driving.

At least we can park the trailer and drive the car separately if we need to.

Peter


----------

